

HN header's background color was changed from #FF6600 to #cc1010, too dark? - marcel0r


======
gatsby
It's just a temporary change for the holidays (along with the green and red
colored numbers on each story).

~~~
js7
Are you sure? See:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6965178](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6965178)

Although I am not seeing any change.

------
J_Darnley
No. It was just the right shade for "christmas red".

